# Sharing - Dasvand



## Archived_Member16 (Jun 23, 2005)

*“You hear a lot of strange things about tithing ( dasvandh in Sikhism ). Some say it is a church ( religious ) tax, and they expect me to pay it and that is the end of it. Others say that when I give God one-tenth of my income, He blesses the nine-tenths that is left to the extent that the nine-tenths now goes as far as the whole thing used to go. This isn’t really true, is it? Suppose a farmer had 100 bushels of corn in the barn and he decides to plant 10 bushel in the ground. What multiplies? Is it the 90 bushels that he has left in the barn? Oh, no. All of us ‘farmers’ know it is the 10 bushels you put in the ground that multiplies. Similarly, it is the 10 percent you give to God that multiplies.” *
*
— Stanley Tam (1915-), American businessman and philanthropist *


----------



## Arvind (Jun 23, 2005)

Dasvandh of tann, mann, dhan is a wonderful blessing. Brings forth an environment of sharing, service and clean heart.


----------



## Hukum Kaur (Jul 11, 2005)

Their is a story about Guru Nanak, when he was still a landowner and family man, he managed grains, and would give a scoop to anybody who asked for it. Word got around and some people came to take inventory of his stalk, they calculated that he had more than the projected estimate. This was because with hever scoop, he chanted "I am yours".


----------

